# Blue eyes reflecting green



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Last night I noticed something interesting. While Saxon's eyes reflect red, as you'd expect from a blue eyed pointed cat, Sandy's reflect green like a cat with the usual green/yellow/amber eyes. Has anyone ever seen this before in a blue-eyed cat?


----------

